# cinemaplus movies - free?



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

hi, I am considering a switch from dish to directv, the d* rep and the website says "4000 additional movies at no additional charge" so additional non-new-release cinema movies are free. ? this doesnt sound right to me, if this was true it would be wonderful, but I am thinking movies from encore on demand, showtime on demand, hdnet movies on demand etc are free but other movies downloaded outside of those services would have a $2.99 -etc charge, if my thinking is correct instead of everythings free, would the total choice ultimate package really have that many movies for free. I know new release movies always have a charge because thats where the money really is for them.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

What they are saying is CinemaPlus is a VOD (Video On Demand) "service" and there is no fee for this "service". Yes it offers thousands of movies. Some are free and some are PPV (Pay Per View). I have dowmloaded many movies for free from Sony, MGM, HDNET, TCM, FMC, Showtime, ect. Choice Ultimate is a "package" and costs $65.99 a month. I suggest you go to DirecTV's site and take a look.


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

that matches my original thinking, the rep basically said everything but new releases are free. dish has a similar service, on demand from networks are fee but there are rentals from cinema now (new and old) that are not. I like to browse the network on demand which doesnt include sony on mine, but there is not many movies except maybe 5 in hdnet movies. I have looked at the d* website searched some titles in their cinemaplus list that are not available through dishs system at all and found them for free and it does list a corresponding network for it and says free.
I assume their is a correlation between on demand networks and channels in the package? a on demand difference between choice extra and ultimate? I want movies not tv shows. I am not concerned about being able to access new releases, they will be there, older movies are hard to get now that the rental stores are gone.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If your package receives a channel, you will have access to that channels on-demand version. For example, if you have Starz, you can access the Starz on-demand.

- Merg


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

I was able to play with a hr24 at a bestbuy today, it move quickly but kept freezing up several times, I did check its details and it was a hr24/500 running sw v 416. I noticed there is a directv cinema and cinema plus section. cinema seems to be the new release section and the plus everything else. but allmost all had a dollar sign to them. the rep there said they would be free but the stores account type is different than in a home. Is this correct? 
It mixed future events with on demand events in a way that was hard to tell the difference. but I do like the convergence rather than search guide, search vod, search online-on demand like dish. I do like the capabilities but if regular freezes comes standard, with a price for every movie the rep says should be free. I'll stick with dish.
Apps would not work.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Use the filter pull down to select specific channels of interest.

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/listing/dodMovies.jsp

One example MGM currently has 75 movies listed and all of them are free.

You will also see that many are not only HD they are 1080P. 

Just look around it will give you some idea of what's on.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

mikec73 said:


> I was able to play with a hr24 at a bestbuy today, it move quickly but kept freezing up several times, I did check its details and it was a hr24/500 running sw v 416. I noticed there is a directv cinema and cinema plus section. cinema seems to be the new release section and the plus everything else. but allmost all had a dollar sign to them. the rep there said they would be free but the stores account type is different than in a home. Is this correct?
> It mixed future events with on demand events in a way that was hard to tell the difference. but I do like the convergence rather than search guide, search vod, search online-on demand like dish. I do like the capabilities but if regular freezes comes standard, with a price for every movie the rep says should be free. I'll stick with dish.
> Apps would not work.


"Regular freezes" are certainly not common with the HR24. In fact, I've NEVER had a freeze or anything like it with my HR24. And, the TV apps are not particularly useful but are working well for most folks at this stage.

The ONLY reason I switched was because of the crappy spots coverage at DISH but I've wound up being pleasantly surprised by the how much more I liked the HR24 than I liked the VIP.

I just switched from DISH (which I had for a few years). Basically, I found the on demand services for both DISH and D* to be marginally interesting with a slight nod toward D*. Both offer mostly SD programming, PPV options, and a few movies or programs I already have on the HD of the my DVR.

If high quality On demands services is a big part of the picture for you, neither Dish or D* is going to be likely to satisfy you.

My sense of DISH vs. D* overall is half a dozen of one six of another. They've both got some pluses and minuses. I liked DISH slightly better for its better pricing and programming packages that more suited my needs, I liked D*'s DVR better, appreciate the high pq, and the better sports programming. Honestly, though, I really couldn't recommend one of the other.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

It also caught my eye:
Get 400 of the newest movie releases.
Plus over 4,000 shows and movies, at no extra charge.


A tad misleading depending on how one reads that statement. I originally thought FREE meaning everything on Directv Cinemaplus BUT I guess this is not the case?

Secondly how do I connect? Wired ethernet from the HR to my router?

Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Maleman said:


> Secondly how do I connect? Wired ethernet from the HR to my router?
> 
> Thanks


If you only have the one receiver, just hook up an ethernet cable from the receiver to your router.

- Merg


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> If you only have the one receiver, just hook up an ethernet cable from the receiver to your router.
> 
> - Merg


Thank u. I shall give that a try.


----------

